# After Ovulation should my cm dry up???



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi
Im of course symptom spotting   and googling  

Can you tell me if this is correct or if it can vary? 

Cm dries up after ovulation has occurred....  

I am currently 10dpo and i have been so wet down below   for 2 days now and its wiping on tissue like ewcm


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey that all normal and start jiggy if you want to get pregnant as wetness is a good sign 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi thanks for responding... Im already 10dpo....i have had creamy cm then the ewcm and it seems to b going sticky & less pm.  not sure what to think  

Really hoping for a bfp


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Normally CM will last for 5 day so it is all normal as way too early to to tell as it need to implant before you get all the signs  so just keep jiggy every other day till 20dpo
Becky7 xx


----------



## armywife81 (Jan 8, 2013)

ooohhh keep us posted,baby dust to u


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Let us know how you doing ok.
Becky x


----------



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

hi, sorry only just found this topic again lol
I ovulated on cd21 that month, currently on my next cycle and ovulated on cd24! So now in the two week wait..


----------

